# [Dogpill] Another disturbing dog pill. Stacy suck dog tongue + brutal realisation



## Alt Number 3 (Dec 1, 2019)

When was the last time you saw a psl5+ girl done this to an average man or yourself?

There are so many forums where women talk about being sexually attracted to dogs, horses, gorillas etc. its even gone mainstream now.. THOUSANDS, literally thousands of women flock to the zoo to look at this gorilla!


Think this is normal? When was the last time you and your buddies ran to the zoo to check out Stacy gorilla and horse? Yet these idiots on talk shows laugh and brush it away like it’s normal and we should just let women be free and find themselves LOL

Another thing, Why was lipstick, a product aimed exclusively at women, designed to resemble a dog's anatomy?











It’s so unbelievably over. It makes you think doesn’t it, you’d think civilisation is heavily structured,well though out, planned, foolproof, etc. but shit like this happens that just blows every logic and structure out of the water. Women would rather have sex with/kiss the ‘average’ dog than average man. Has a woman ever jumped around giddy and happy when seeing you just like she would when she sees a dog?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 1, 2019)

Alt Number 3 said:


> There are so many forums where women talk about being sexually attracted to dogs, horses, gorillas etc. its even gone mainstream now.. THOUSANDS, literally thousands of women flock to the zoo to look at this gorilla!
> 
> 
> Think this is normal? When was the last time you and your buddies ran to the zoo to check out Stacy gorilla and horse? Yet these idiots on talk shows laugh and brush it away like it’s normal and we should just let women be free and find themselves LOL
> ...







This pill is a soft cope for the real pill the cavill pill is the more brutal 1


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Dec 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> This pill is a soft cope for the real pill the cavill pill is the more brutal 1


Nigga how is foids fucking humans more brutal than foids fucking another species jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 1, 2019)

wtf is that video. ewww


----------



## reptiles (Dec 1, 2019)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Nigga how is foids fucking humans more brutal than foids fucking another species jfl






Cause no matter what you do no matter how chad you are you will never get a foid wanting you for you they will just think of you as a beta cuck that is what the dog pill even is dogs are also beta cucks why do you think their pets they will never be cavill they will. Never get what cavill will get


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 1, 2019)

That's animal abuse

Imagine what would happen if a 5’2 manlet subhuman tried to do this
Fbi would knock his door down in seconds


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 1, 2019)

That Gorilla is pretty handsome tbh


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 1, 2019)

just get lefort 1 by 4 inch projection + dick reddening


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Dec 1, 2019)

Suicide rate increases to 100%


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Dec 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> just get lefort 1 by 4 inch projection + dick reddening


don’t give eppley any ideas now


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 1, 2019)

Wtf she's nuts


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 1, 2019)

BRUTAL DOGPILL VIDEO


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 1, 2019)

Ngl that Gorilla is more photogenic then this whole place combined


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Dec 1, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> BRUTAL DOGPILL VIDEO



11M views. Retards saying ‘ending threw me off’ when that shit has been happening when they go to work and leave their wife at home jfl.


----------



## Fr12 (Dec 1, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> BRUTAL DOGPILL VIDEO



*
BRUTAL*


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> just get lefort 1 by 4 inch projection + dick reddening


Who is your AVI ?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 1, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Who is your AVI ?


idk tbh. @Justbeconfidentsrs found him online


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 1, 2019)

Dogpill should be taught in schools


----------



## onnysk (Dec 1, 2019)

lol and people here are crying over incest when women are much more disgusting, they really dont give a shit if ur her brother, father or uncle as long as ur Chad


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 1, 2019)

What the fuck cuzz?!?


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Dec 1, 2019)

onnysk said:


> lol and people here are crying over incest when women are much more disgusting, they really dont give a shit if ur her brother, father or uncle as long as ur Chad


If something is cute or attractive, they will definitely fuck it. It’s just socially acceptable if it happens to be human


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 1, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> Imagine what would happen if a 5’2 manlet subhuman tried to do this
> Fbi would knock his door down in seconds


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> idk tbh. @Justbeconfidentsrs found him online


Check the Instagram page " Hot guys reading train " something like that


----------



## Drugs (Dec 1, 2019)

People who let their dogs 'kiss' them with their tongues need to be genocided.


----------



## Aesthetic (Dec 1, 2019)

I experienced my own dogpill IRL
https://looksmax.org/threads/tell-m...-example-that-you-saw-irl.66316/#post-1173895
Also read about a ¨ḧandsome¨ gorilla that had women flocking to the zoo.

This is fckn brutal


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Dec 12, 2019)

Bimp


----------



## onnysk (Dec 12, 2019)

time to rope


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 12, 2019)

she wanted his long tongue to give her forward growth


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Alt Number 3 (Aug 29, 2020)

It’s over


----------



## Vitruvian (Aug 29, 2020)

dogs r annoying


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Oct 28, 2022)

Og dogpiller


----------

